#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the populous Media available for advertising today?

## Bhavya

Friends,

Now a days Advertising technology has significantly changed.
We advertise and connect with audience through various medias for our businesses.

what are the most efficient medias for Advertising today?

----------


## Moana

> Friends,
> 
> Now a days Advertising technology has significantly changed.
> We advertise and connect with audience through various medias for our businesses.
> 
> what are the most efficient medias for Advertising today?



*Transit Advertising**Radio Advertising**Outdoor Advertising**Print Advertising**Cinema Advertising*

----------


## Wondergirl

> Friends,
> 
> Now a days Advertising technology has significantly changed.
> We advertise and connect with audience through various medias for our businesses.
> 
> what are the most efficient medias for Advertising today?


H here,

here are some best medias for Advertising today.
TV vs Website 
Digital advertising

----------


## Bhavya

> *Transit Advertising**Radio Advertising**Outdoor Advertising**Print Advertising**Cinema Advertising*


Thanks For sharing these advertisement methods Shivani, Can you clarify what is outdoor advertising is ?

----------


## Bhavya

> H here,
> 
> here are some best medias for Advertising today.
> TV vs Website 
> Digital advertising


Agree ,Tv and website are the most used platforms for advertising,Thanks for sharing.

----------

